# Our Future Looks Bright



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Keep in mind - this genius is a University student:


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest that boy has spent far too much time drinking his bong water!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Must of had a sports scholarship =)


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

kacairns said:


> Must of had a sports scholarship =)


nawww you gotta maintain a c gpa i believe to keep your athletic scholarship, this guy is in a league of his own


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

gmann said:


> nawww you gotta maintain a c gpa i believe to keep your athletic scholarship, this guy is in a league of his own


Don't they have agreements with teachers like I had in my grade 8 communications class. As long as I showed up to a majority of classes and didn't disrupt class I would get a passing grade, didn't have to do any homework, participate in classs or anything!


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

lol i wish....

if that was the case my fighting irish wudn have sucked this year after losing their starting QB, then again notre dame is a academic school, maybe some other schools are more lenient


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

gmann said:


> then again notre dame is a academic school, maybe some other schools are more lenient


Good thing I sent my son to St. Thomas More, no offence to Notre Dame :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Gr.8 or Notre Dame...high school is a joke. Just attend class, do what the teacher says, and end up with a 4.0 GPA. You even get an award for "effort". 
The sad thing is that this guy is actually from a university. Even on an athletic scholarship, you will get kicked out if you don't pass exams. Not sure how this will reflect Indiana University but this freshman did win the game in the end. Everyone has their own idiotic moments and unfortunate for him, his was on television.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Just looked and his shirt says Indiana Hoosiers so he is on an athletic team.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

I doubt so, his school just made sweaters with their nick name on it...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Any way you slice it the person is attending and MAY graduate with a post secondary education. Honestly though "dicespin" ??

I guess it was an off day for him, or pronunciation is his Achilles heel lol. I'm sorry couldn't help it...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

like I said...OD on bong water!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Just looked and his shirt says Indiana Hoosiers so he is on an athletic team.


I own a couple of Boston Bruin t-shirts and jerseys but I don't play for the team. Anybody that goes to Indiana University is called a Hoosier.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

he either got a scholarship he didn't deserve, or the american school debt trap is still alive and well


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Being able to regurgitate information (not necessarily using your critical thinking skills) gets you into university with ease...like Nicole said high school is a joke and getting into a University is hardly difficult. Barring Ivy League level schools, you can get into high level Universities with a high 70-low 80% GPA (though not necessarily your program of choice or a more competitive program) which is laughably easy to get with today's highschool standards. I think SFU Sciences was a low 80% entrance this year, and UBC's Land&Food systems and Forestry was the same.


----------

